# iPhone Price from Rogers on hardware upgrade



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Just curious as to what everyone paid for the iphone on a hardware upgrade.

NOT a new activation.

They quoted me for the 16Gb $449 and the 8Gb $349, on a hardware upgrade.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

16GB / 8 GB - $274 / $174 (after $50 credit)


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

8 GB $174 after $50 credit

c-b


----------



## Crunch (Jul 4, 2008)

8GB iPhone

-Kept existing plan and no data
-16 months into existing contract
-contract extended for 1 more year
-no $50 rebate as my plan is under $30

1st time I called in I was quoted...

$349 iPhone + $100 fees + $35 admin = $485 + taxes  

2nd time I called in (and ordered!)...

$199 iPhone + $100 fees + $35 admin = $349 + taxes 

8GB iPod Touch is $319...iPhone upgrade is no-brainer


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

bmovie said:


> Just curious as to what everyone paid for the iphone on a hardware upgrade.
> 
> NOT a new activation.
> 
> They quoted me for the 16Gb $449 and the 8Gb $349, on a hardware upgrade.


Rogers qouted me the same : 16G $449, 8G $349 for upgrade as my monthly voice plan is less than $30


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

Crunch said:


> 8GB iPhone
> 
> -Kept existing plan and no data
> -16 months into existing contract
> ...


What's that $100 fees??


----------



## Crunch (Jul 4, 2008)

SLaw said:


> What's that $100 fees??


The fees are for being such a loyal Rogers customer! Isn't that nice?

I guess they calculate how much the fees are by how much revenue you've generated for them. I've generated about $1000. So I guess if you generate more the fees are less, I'm assuming.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Crunch said:


> The fees are for being such a loyal Rogers customer! Isn't that nice?
> 
> I guess they calculate how much the fees are by how much revenue you've generated for them. I've generated about $1000. So I guess if you generate more the fees are less, I'm assuming.


correct. 


I paid $299 + 35 + tax for HUP after being on robbers for 15mths. I also changed from corp plan to a retention plan


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

mpuk said:


> 16GB / 8 GB - $274 / $174 (after $50 credit)


How did you get his? Is this a new activation or an hardware upgrade?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

psxp said:


> correct.
> 
> 
> I paid $299 + 35 + tax for HUP after being on robbers for 15mths. I also changed from corp plan to a retention plan


How did you get on the retention plan when upgrading?


----------



## Kazo0 (Jul 13, 2008)

I paid $249 for my 8GB model. I paid an extra $50 on top of the $199 because my voice plan was under $35/month


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

FREE! (Fido Dollars/Rewards)


----------



## cdmoore (Jul 12, 2008)

I have 17 months left on a 3 year contract, after many many discussions with Rogers I finally was able to order my new 16GB Black iPhone.

Price = $449 (minus $50 rebate, so really only $399)
They agreed to waive the $35 admin fee
And gave me 4 months free voice service ($35 credit for 4 months).

So all in all, the phone cost $259 + tax

I also added the 6GB data plan for the $30

But I had to go through Retentions in order to get this deal (well if consider a 3 contract a deal)


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

bmovie said:


> How did you get his? Is this a new activation or an hardware upgrade?


I got the same (16GB/8GB $274/$174 after $50 credit, plus admin fee waived). This is through HUP and being at Tier 5.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

bmovie said:


> How did you get his? Is this a new activation or an hardware upgrade?


Hardware upgrade. Apparently I qualify because of how much I spend per year.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

JayEyes said:


> I got the same (16GB/8GB $274/$174 after $50 credit, plus admin fee waived). This is through HUP and being at Tier 5.


I see the person quoted me $449/16gb without knowing my account info. Reason being there IS NO STOCK so nothing comes up on her screen.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

My upgrade was $399 for the 16gb minus the $50 rebate/credit that I have to mail.
My last hardware upgrade was about 20 months ago, a sony w810i.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

thedarkhorse said:


> My upgrade was $399 for the 16gb minus the $50 rebate/credit that I have to mail.
> My last hardware upgrade was about 20 months ago, a sony w810i.


you got the $50 rebate/credit interesting.......I was told that they dont give that rebate on the iPhone.

Unbelievable how I can call and get two different answers.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

well called up Rogers today they had the 16Gb iPhone in stock so I did a hardware upgrade, cost me $349, the extra $50 in the price was because my plan is under $35.
Not bad I guess, considering the crappy quote I was getting before for over $449


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

bmovie said:


> Just curious as to what everyone paid for the iphone on a hardware upgrade.
> 
> NOT a new activation.
> 
> They quoted me for the 16Gb $449 and the 8Gb $349, on a hardware upgrade.


$224 for the 8GB, no admin fee. I was in the last 6 months of my 3 year contract and my plan is below $30/month so it would have been $174 if I had a plan of >$30/mo.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I cannot believe all the different prices for this phone...it makes you wonder what the REAL price is?


----------



## urufudo (Jul 16, 2008)

JayEyes said:


> I got the same (16GB/8GB $274/$174 after $50 credit, plus admin fee waived). This is through HUP and being at Tier 5.


How do you know what tier you're at?


----------



## arfenarf (May 1, 2008)

urufudo said:


> How do you know what tier you're at?


Call 'em and ask.


----------



## tlove (Aug 24, 2005)

djaikon, can I assume that you got the data plan?


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

tlove said:


> djaikon, can I assume that you got the data plan?


Yes I got the 6GB/$30 data plan, but I added that after they offered me the phone for $224, so I don't think me wanting to add the data plan made them want to give me the phone for $224.


----------



## heckp (Aug 7, 2008)

*Retention*



cdmoore said:


> I have 17 months left on a 3 year contract, after many many discussions with Rogers I finally was able to order my new 16GB Black iPhone.
> 
> Price = $449 (minus $50 rebate, so really only $399)
> They agreed to waive the $35 admin fee
> ...


Hi,
how did you do this? I called yesterday and they said they can't do anything for me. My upgrade is due on Aug 27 and they won't even let me.


----------

